# [AfterEffects] Feuer/Rauch



## Austin (23. November 2002)

*Rauch / Feuer in After Effect 5.5*

Hallo,

weiß jemand,wie man Rauch in After Effect einbringt bzw erzeugt.?
Gibt es dafür ein Plug In.?
Der Rauch sollte sich bewegen ect.......

Mich würde auch noch interessieren wie man Feuer in After Effect erzeugt.?

Danke schonmal im voraus........


Gruß Austin


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. November 2002)

Rauch erstellst du mit dem Ebenenfilter: Wolken ; den du dann mit Keyframes animieren "evolution" kannst.

Nach Feuer wurde schonmal gefragt, kannst ja mal schauen.

Wenn du eine genauere Anleitung brauchst, sag bescheid.


----------



## Austin (23. November 2002)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe nach Feuer gesucht,und auch was gefunden.  ,aber mit dem englischen habe ich es nicht so.

Wäre cool wenn Du mir ne kurze Anleitung geben könntest.


Gruß


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. November 2002)

jo mom. telefoniere gerade...

Gib mal den Link zu dem Tutorial.


----------



## Austin (23. November 2002)

Hier der Link........

http://www.creativecow.net/articles/dallos_matt/fire/index.html



Gruß


----------



## MoMo (23. November 2002)

Hallo,

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babe...s/dallos_matt/fire/index.html&lp=en_de&tt=url

und

http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

Nicht unbedingt perfekt, aber aus einem Misch von allen dreien solltest du das schon schaffen ! 

Original: http://www.creativecow.net/articles/dallos_matt/fire/index.html

/m


----------



## Austin (23. November 2002)

Danke für die Links......

Die Übersetzung,ist aber noch schwerer zu verstehen wie das Englische........    



Gruß


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. November 2002)

Hast du AfterEffects Basics drauf Austin?


----------



## Austin (24. November 2002)

Habe die Version 5.5. drauf.

Oder meintest Du von den Effekten die Basics.?

Gruß


----------



## MoMo (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Austin _
> *Habe die Version 5.5. drauf.
> 
> Oder meintest Du von den Effekten die Basics.?
> ...


 *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*
Er meint, ob du Grundkentnisse in AfterEffects besitzt.


----------



## Austin (24. November 2002)

Sowas........
Dann soller er hat Grundkenntnisse schreiben......  ;-) 
****** Englisch....... 
Dachte,der meint die Version..... 

KAMPF DER ENGLISCHEN VERWURTUNSCHGSSPRACHE IN DEUTSCHLAND.!!!
NEHMT EUCH EIN BEISPIEL AN DEN FRANZOSEN.!!!

;-)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. November 2002)

lol ja die Franzosen...blinkcentquatrevingtdeux...naja

Nun sag schon an, welche Grundkenntnisse zu besitzt, ich muss mir ja nicht mehr Arbeit machen als Nötig.


----------



## MoMo (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *lol ja die Franzosen...blinkcentquatrevingtdeux...naja*


 Gibt's das auch für Outsider, die Französisch erst nächstes Jahr kriegen werden?
-> Ich weiß, dass bei denen das, glaube ich, verboten wurde, Englischefremdwörter zu benutzen, habe vor ein paar Jaren mal was in der SZ gelesen, möchte es aber nicht beschwören...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. November 2002)

centquatrevingtdeux ist französisch und heißt hundertzweiundachtzig...


----------

